# Seiko Marinemaster Gmt Spring Drive # Sbdb001



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Just got this in a trade,intriguing watch but far to large to my taste.

Martin


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i really like that....how does it look on the wrist?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I know it doesn't suit everybody but Seiko defiantly got it right with the Marinemaster, this will become another classic Seiko in 20 years









BTW Can I ask what got the chop


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

"i really like that....how does it look on the wrist? "

Big ,got a lot of height about 17mm

"BTW Can I ask what got the chop "

IWC Aquatimer

Serious piece of kit this one and not available outside of Japan for sale,incredible time keeping ,super wet suit adjustment,proper GMT a la Rolex and great lume.









Think i will kep it









Martin


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Great looking watch.

What's the allen-bolt do ?

Dave


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

ETCHY said:


> Great looking watch.
> 
> What's the allen-bolt do ?
> 
> Dave


They are there so that you can remove the bezal for cleaning IE sand,dirt removal.

This is a Pro divers watch.

Martin


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Just love that watch - but they are so much thicker than the standard MM



mart broad said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking watch.
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A serious chunk of metal!

I like it .... expensive ..... but I like it


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Sweet watch! How does the saw tooth bezel look in real life? Some pics really seem to exaggerate it, were as above it doesn't stand out so much.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Wardy said:


> Sweet watch! How does the saw tooth bezel look in real life? Some pics really seem to exaggerate it, were as above it doesn't stand out so much.


The sawtooth does not stand out,but works very smoothly.

Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb watch, Ive only just sold mine and I miss it already. A really wonderfully executed watch imho. nice score Mart.


----------



## paulo (Nov 9, 2007)

Is the Seiko Marinemaster GMT still for sale. If so, please email me at: [email protected]


----------

